# Spiele laufen flüssig aber drotzdem stockend....



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

Hallo

Ich hab seit heute mittag folgendes problem.

Und zwar...meine spiele...besonders die wo hohe anforderungen brauchen und mmos sind ruckeln....also sie ruckeln nicht direkt...alles läuft flüssig mit 30 bis 50 fps aber die characktere bewegen sich stockent voran wie wenn immer ein teil der animation fehlen würde...sie warpen sich fast nach vorne und das in regenmässigen 0.5 bis 1 sekunden abstand...weiß jemand wo ran das liegen könnte?

Ich hab

AMD X2 4400+
Geforce 8600GT
2GB Ram
Windows XP

Ich hab grad noch Assasin creed getestet und das läuft wiederum Flüssig.

Oblivion läuft genau so wie Tabula rasa und hdro mit diesen komischen stocken....bin langsam verzweifelt


----------



## Ogil (20. August 2008)

Bei MMOs wuerd ich auf die Latenz tippen. Aber das wuerde nicht erklaeren warum Oblivion auch hakt.

Hast Du irgendwas an Deinem System geaendert? Also z.B. neue Hard- oder Software installiert? Vielleicht irgendwelche Treiber geupdated?


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

hmm....ich glaub ich hab als ich assin creed gespielt hab was am nvidia grafik manager geändert weil mir die grafik nicht so gefiel und ich das da ja noch bisle verbessern kann. Hab es allerdings versucht auch wieder rückgengig zu machen.

Selbst standart einstellungen ändern nichts.

Ansonsten hab ich nichts geändert das war bei tabularasa auch von einer sekunde auf die andere. Das macht sich auch in dem fall bemerkbar das die maus etwas schwammig ist bzw die sicht sich etwas "schwer" anfühlt wenn man die kamera dreht.

Oblivion hab ich grad noch mal geguckt und hab das problem jetzt nicht mehr.

Aber find komisch das es bei beiden mmos so ist. Downloaden tu ich nichts und ich hab dsl 6000 wenn nicht mehr ich kann mit 1,2mb pro sekunde laden...

Kann es sein das villeicht mein anbieter momentan kleine probleme hat und es deswegen so schlecht läuft?...dann versteh ich aber immer noch nicht warum die kammera auch ein bischen schwerer nachzieht...oder hat die latenz auch einfluss auf die performance von einem spiel?


----------



## Asoriel (20. August 2008)

geh mal auf www.speedtest.net und überprüf deinen Ping, über 100 sollte er nicht sein. Was hast du für ne Leitung? WLan oder Lan?


----------



## Pc-freak (20. August 2008)

hab kein herr der Ringe ....... aber bei wow ist es So wen man dass ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <------------nicht an ist, wirt die maus Sterung schwerer Weiss ja nicht wie dass bei herr der Ringe....... oder bei den andren Games ist !


oder halt Wenig Fps einen Geforce 8600GT ist auch nicht grade Die beste Karte Zum zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <--------------hat auch mal einen XD


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

Eine Geforce 8600GT sollte aber für spiele wie Tabularasa und hdro völlig reichen und davor hat ich ja das problem auch nicht. Und es kann einfach nicht sein das ich spiele wie oblivion Assasin creed und Call of duty auf maximalen details , Crysis auf mittel/high genau so age of conan auf mittel bis high auf hoher auflösung ohne probleme spielen kann und so was wie hdro auf einen tag auf den anderen unspielbar läuft ^^

Hardware courser gibts bei so was wie tabularasa glaub gar nicht und ich hab an der grafik auch im grunde nichts umgestellt ist halt wie immer alles auf high.

ich werd in 10 minuten mal den speedtest machen und posten was raus gekommen ist bin grad noch Farcry am downloaden. (mit 1mb ...also an der leitung sollts nicht liegen)


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

Ich hab nen Ping von 10 also daran kanns eigendlich nicht so ganz liegen :/


----------



## Pc-freak (20. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Eine Geforce 8600GT sollte aber für spiele wie Tabularasa und hdro völlig reichen und davor hat ich ja das problem auch nicht. Und es kann einfach nicht sein das ich spiele wie oblivion Assasin creed und Call of duty auf maximalen details , Crysis auf mittel/high genau so age of conan auf mittel bis high auf hoher auflösung ohne probleme spielen kann und so was wie hdro auf einen tag auf den anderen unspielbar läuft ^^
> 
> Hardware courser gibts bei so was wie tabularasa glaub gar nicht und ich hab an der grafik auch im grunde nichts umgestellt ist halt wie immer alles auf high.
> 
> ich werd in 10 minuten mal den speedtest machen und posten was raus gekommen ist bin grad noch Farcry am downloaden. (mit 1mb ...also an der leitung sollts nicht liegen)




Mit was für ne Auflösung spielst  du den? Ich hab mit einer Geforce 8600GTs mal Assasin creed mit allem auf Maximum und einer Auflösung von 1680x1050 War ich dar mit 15 fps Rum ...... Aber ja^^ Wen man Antialiasing nicht braucht hat man auch Mehr fps XD


So zu deinem Problem ich Glaube  ich hat dass auch mal bei wow Ich hab dan nur mal Die Auflösung Geändert und Dan spiele neu gestartet und dann wieder meine normale alles 1680x1050 Auflösung Gestellt  und es war weg!


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

Ich spiel mit 1280X1024 mehr packt mein monitor nicht und mehr bruach ich auch nicht wirklich =P


----------



## Pc-freak (20. August 2008)

ja ^^ wen man 19 Zoll  hat ist die Auflösung 1280X1024 k Dan ist dass Bild Perfekt Scharf! ^^ Aber Freund von Mir Der hat Nur 19 Zoller hat aber meine auflösung 1680X1050 und wen ich bei dem auf Desktop kuck wunder ich mich dass er was Sieht XD so klein ist dass zeug XD


----------



## Emokeksii (21. August 2008)

Ich find 1280X1024 reicht auch völlig aus wie du gesagt hast alles ist scharf gut zu erkennen sieht super aus und läuft dazu noch super.

Naja das problem besteht immer noch :/


----------



## Hollower (21. August 2008)

Ferndiagnosen sind für'n Arsch. Da einige Spiele bei Dir einwandfrei laufen und andere wiederrum nicht liegt es wohl eher nicht an der Grafikkarte. Das mit der Latenz ist die dämlichste Antwort im Thread. Wenn sich das Problem auf Spiele die nicht einmal eine Netzwerkverbindung aufbauen erstreckt fällt das schonmal direkt aus dem Schema.


Mal defragmentiert? Vielleicht ist es mal wieder an der Zeit.
Defekte Sektoren auf der Festplatte? Macht sie kratzende Geräusche?
Arbeitsspeicher mal von einem Bekannten probiert? Häufige Ursache für benanntes Problem.
Software installiert? Oft machen kleine, unscheinbare Programme die größten Probleme.


----------



## Fornix (21. August 2008)

@ Hollower:
Sachen wie Fragmentierung und RAM fallen genauso raus wenn es nicht bei allen Spielen auftritt. Oder greifen manche Spiele nicht auf die HDD bzw. den Arbeitsspeicher zu?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (21. August 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Bei MMOs wuerd ich auf die Latenz tippen. Aber das wuerde nicht erklaeren warum Oblivion auch hakt.



Er sagt gleich dazu, dass diese Theorie einen kleinen Fehler hat.
Ich find seine Aussage sehr sehr sinnvoll und das war auch mein erster Gedanke.

Auch wenn eine Theorie eine Macke hat, man kann ihr trotzdem nachgehen .. wer weiß was da los ist,
PCs sind (manchmal) unberechenbar ;D


----------



## Hollower (21. August 2008)

Fornix schrieb:


> @ Hollower:
> Sachen wie Fragmentierung und RAM fallen genauso raus wenn es nicht bei allen Spielen auftritt. Oder greifen manche Spiele nicht auf die HDD bzw. den Arbeitsspeicher zu?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Falsch. Das fällt nicht raus. Oder stehen alle Daten an der selben Stelle der Festplatte? Überlass das mal gelernten IT-Leuten. Eventuell sind nur einige Sektoren defekt aus denen nicht korrekt gelesen werden kann, was dann ein Nachladen der Daten verlangsamt erschwert oder gänzlich verhindert.

Auch belegen nicht alle Spiele den ganzen Arbeitsspeicher. Solange in keine defekten Zellen geschrieben oder daraus werden muss, besteht die Möglichkeit das es auch hier zu den Problemen kommt.

Wobei es eher wahrscheinlich ist das Festplatten partiell defekt sind als RAM. RAM fällt häufiger komplett aus, ist aber bei weitem kein muss.


----------



## Hollower (21. August 2008)

Hollower schrieb:


> PCs sind (manchmal) unberechenbar ;D



Genau genommen sind sie sehr berechenbar. Ein PC hat keine Emotionen oder Gefühle, er tut nichts aus einer Sektlaune heraus. Die Hardware macht genau das, was die Software ihr vorgibt zu tun. Jedes nicht gewünscht erzielte bzw. gewollte Verhalten eines Programms resultiert (sofern wir von einwandfreier Hardware ausgehen) absolut nachvollziehbar von Seiten der Software.


----------



## claet (21. August 2008)

du hast dich grade mit dem satz "Überlass das mal gelernten IT-Leuten" vollkommen bloss gestellt und ich werde darauf nicht mehr eingehen.
auf so leute kann ich verzichten, danke

und dass ein pc als automat berechnbar ist, ist schon klar, aber da ich die software nicht geschrieben habe ist es für mich unberechenbar ..
Herr IT-Leut .. einfach mal mitdenken, danke


----------



## Hollower (21. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> du hast dich grade mit dem satz "Überlass das mal gelernten IT-Leuten" vollkommen bloss gestellt und ich werde darauf nicht mehr eingehen.
> auf so leute kann ich verzichten, danke



Man muss aufgrund der Nettiquette nicht jede Sach- und Vernunftbefreie Aussage so im Raum stehen lassen, wenn sie schlicht und ergreifend falsch ist.

Naja, gut das ich mich nicht auch noch nackig gemacht habe, wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (21. August 2008)

Deine Antwort war ja auch vollkommen okay inhaltlich.
Aber der Satz "Überlass das mal IT-Leuten" ist jawohl bisi daneben, oder?

Damit lobst du dich und machst andere nieder. Oder woher willste denn wissen ob Fornix nicht vielleicht auch ein IT-Leut ist?!
Vielleicht is er ein viel besserer IT-Leut wie du. Vielleicht auch nicht .. aber solche Aussagen müssen einfach nicht sein.

Du kannst ihm ja gerne widersprechen, aber nicht so von oben herrab bitte!

[edit]
ich mag deine sachliche antwort und bin überrascht davon, ist man ausm buffed forum nicht gewöhnt.
und das obwohl ich auch leicht schnippisch war. danke dafür!


----------



## Fornix (21. August 2008)

/target Hollower
/praise


----------



## Hollower (21. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Aber der Satz "Überlass das mal IT-Leuten" ist jawohl bisi daneben, oder?



Finde ich offen gestanden nicht. Wir werden zwar Off-Topic, aber vielleicht bist Du nicht in dem Beruf oder einfach resistenter als andere Menschen. Ich bin ziemlich abgenervt und leidgeprüft aufgrund mehrerer Situationen, mit denen sich ein IT'ler so im Alltag rumschlagen darf. Ein paar Beispiele:

1.) _"Das ist meine neuer Freund" "Hallo"  "Hallo [....blafasel...] Was machen sie denn beruflich?" "Fachinformatiker" "OH! Dann gucken sie ja mal gerne in unseren PC, oder nicht? *lächel* Der läuft nicht richtig"_

Gedanken:
"Nein Du abgefucktes Stück. Ich gucke nicht IN den PC, wenn schaue ich mir den einmal näher an und nein: Ich mache es verdammt nochmal NICHT gerne. Wer beruflich acht bis zwölf Stunden am Tag mit der Scheiße verbringt hat keinen Bock in der Freizeit den Kack auch noch zu machen, zumindest ich nicht. Ein Automechaniker wird ja nach zwölf Stunden in der Werkstatt in seiner Freizeit auch nur ungern den Auspuff anschweißen, einen neuen Keilriemen drauf machen, die Winterreifen wechseln und die Motorhaube lackieren."

Antwort:
_"Kann ich gerne mal machen"_

2.) _"Das ist meine neuer Freund" "Hallo"  "Hallo [....blafasel...] Was machen sie denn beruflich?" "Fachinformatiker" "OH! Dann gucken sie ja mal gerne in unsere Waschmaschine, oder nicht? *lächel* Die läuft nicht richtig."_

Gedanken:
"Ja aber natürlich. Außerdem baue ich ihre Röhre zum TFT um, repariere den Herd und die Klimaanlage und das elektrische Garagentor weil ein Computer-Mensch (ja wir werden richtig gerne so genannt, wir sind Computer, Roboter um  genau zu sein, wie der Döner-Mann, der besteht aus Döner) am Ende seiner Lehre / seines Studium mit dem heiligen elektrischen Blitz gesegnet wird, welcher ihn in die Lage versetzt alles zu reparieren wo auch nur ein Kondensator drin ist, IDIOT."

Antwort:
_"Später vielleicht."_

3.) Dann noch die Familien / Bekannten-Bullshit Talkrunde auf Geburtstagen und anderen besonderen anlässen:

_"Ja der, der macht ja auch was.... hier... sach mal schnell.... mit *PEH-CEH*s"
"*JAAAA?!*" *erstaunt*
"*JA! JA! JA!* Hier, der macht sowas im Internet, für so eine Firma, wie heißt das?"
"Microsoft?"
"Nein, nicht die Firma, was der macht. Ist aber auch nicht Microsoft... war eine andere Firma, wie hieß die noch.... ach ist ja auch egal, jedenfalls macht der hier.... so... im Internet, *KEHR SAG DOCH MAL*"
"Eine Homepage"
"Nein! Keine Homepage, so eine Firmenwebseite! Aber so richtig, der macht das alles selber"
"*WOW*, das ist ja was"
"Ja, der programmiert das alles und wie das alles heißt, *habe ich ja keine Ahnung von*"
_
Schade das ich die Person nie kennen lerne über die gesprochen wird, muss ein ganz großer sein. Wenn ich nicht gerade denke "uh eeh uh ah ah, ting tang, walla walla, bing bang" dann versuche ich mir in Gedanken das Gespräch anders immer genauso eindrucksvoll vorzustellen:

"Ja der, der macht ja auch was.... hier... sach mal schnell.... *mit Brötchens*"
 "*JAAAA?!*" *erstaunt*
 "*JA! JA! JA!* Hier, der macht sowas inner Backstube, für so eine Firma, wie heißt das?"
 "Backwerk?"
 "Nein, nicht die Firma, was der macht. Ist aber auch nicht Backwerk... war eine andere Firma, wie hieß die noch.... ach ist ja auch egal, jedenfalls macht der hier.... so... inner Bäckerei halt, *KEHR SAG DOCH MAL*"
 "Brot?"
"Nein! Kein Brot, so für eine Firma.... BUFFET (gesprochen dann nicht wie im französichen sondern so wie man es liest)! Aber so richtig, der macht das alles selber"
 "WOW, das ist ja was"
 "Ja, der backt das alles und wie das alles heißt, *habe ich ja keine Ahnung von*"

Das kann man beliebig ausweiten. Aber es stimmt. Du hast in der Tat keine Ahnung davon Gertrud. Und weißt Du was Gertrud? Ich hasse es das zu zitieren, weil es jeder Affe im Internet tut. Aber es ist nunmal wirklich so:
Man KANN ÜBERALL mitreden, man MUSS aber nicht und wenn man keine Ahnung hat, JA WENN MAN SO WIE DU GETRUD VERFICKTE SCHEISSE NOCH EINS KEINE AHNUNG HAT DANN HALT EINFACH MAL DEINE FRESSE. Danke Gertrud.

4.) Jeder meint er wäre der große IT-Experte und hätte Ahnung von dem Beruf. Jeder weiß alles besser, aber die meisten sind sogar noch Schüler oder Maler- & Lackierer oder ähnliches. Jeder meint das IT-Genie zu sein, weil jeder Vollspacken ein PC zu Hause hat. Es haben auch fast alle Autos, aber die sind auch nicht alle Automechaniker. Hätte jeder ein eigenes Atomkraftwerk, dann würde keiner sagen "Kein Thema, mach ich feddich", da würde jedem der Arsch auf Grundeis gehen. Man ist ja kein Atomphysiker. Aber das bissken PC da? "*Datt kann doch wohl jeda Computabild Öschi! Ist doch voll easy so.*"

Ja, wenn datt so easy ist, dann muss der Computermensch - domo origato Mr. Roboto - ja auch nicht IN den PC / die Waschmaschine gucken, gell?

5.) Bekannte kommen immer wieder gerne mal auf einen zu.

_"Sach mal, Du kennst Dich doch mit PCs aus, oder?"
"Jap" *oh fuck, Scheiße nein, kehr hau ab. Kann ich nicht einmal wie alle anderen auf Familienfeiern einfach nur Bier trinken und meine Ruhe haben?*
"Ja, ich hätte da mal ein Proooobleeeemchen, nur ein kleines"
"Was denn?" *scheiße jetzt kommt was großes*
"Ja, da gibbet doch dieses andere Windows"
*nicht Windows Idiot"
"Nee, nicht Windows"
*richtig, wie ist er darauf denn gekommen?*
"Kehr wie sagt man, sag nix!"
*watt denn nun? Sagen oder nicht sagen?*
"Betriebssystem"
*das Wort kramt der raus nach dem achten Pils?*
"Wie heißt datt?"
*sag nicht Linux, bitte, bitte sag nicht Linux*
"Linux"
*sag nicht das Du es haben willst, ich kotz gleich*
"Ich will es haben"
*zwei Samstage weg: Der erste für die Installation von Linx, der zweite um Windows wieder drauf zu machen*_

Resultat: Zwei Samstage weg.

Ich sehe das eher in einer Degradierung von den Informationsfachkräften.
Wenn so etwas jeder kann, wieso gibt es die Berufsbilder dann noch? Dann macht das in Zukunft einfach jeder. Die Ausbildungsberufe und Studiengänge werden halt gestrichen und gut ist.

Nee nee, ich bin abgefüllt mit dem Thema. Ich brauche dringend Urlaub.


----------



## claet (21. August 2008)

Ich find jetzt zwar irgendwie, dass du dir selber widersprichst, aber okay ..

Also ich kenn es sehr gut meine Wochenenden bei Verwandten/Bekannten/Ex-Freundinnen und deren Familie zu verbringen..

Ja richtig, das geilste war, wie ich stundenlang neben meiner Ex sitzen musste weil ihre Mom mich angerufen hat ich solle doch bitte mal wie früher nach ihrem PC schaun... und wie du es schön dargestellt hast, man kann ja einfach nicht Nein sagen ..

Naja, is ja ganz amüsant zu lesen. Aber was willst du uns damit sagen?
- Du hast kein Bock mehr anderen Leuten zu helfen? Warum versuchst du es hier dann?
- Du bist der einzige IT'ler der sich hier im Forum rumtreiben darf?
- Wir anderen sind alle doof und können gar nicht den Schmerz fühlen, den du fühlst?

naja, nichtsdestotrotz lustiger post


----------



## Hollower (21. August 2008)

> - Wir anderen sind alle doof und können gar nicht den Schmerz fühlen, den du fühlst?


Trifft es ganz gut.


----------



## claet (21. August 2008)

ähm .. rofl


----------



## Ogil (21. August 2008)

Hollower schrieb:


> Ferndiagnosen sind für'n Arsch. Da einige Spiele bei Dir einwandfrei laufen und andere wiederrum nicht liegt es wohl eher nicht an der Grafikkarte. Das mit der Latenz ist die dämlichste Antwort im Thread. Wenn sich das Problem auf Spiele die nicht einmal eine Netzwerkverbindung aufbauen erstreckt fällt das schonmal direkt aus dem Schema.
> 
> 
> Mal defragmentiert? Vielleicht ist es mal wieder an der Zeit.
> ...



Wenn Du (oh grosser Fachinformatiker, wir Unwuerdigen knien nieder vor Dir!) die vorherigen Antworten richtig gelesen haettest, dann haettest Du feststellen koennen, dass es a) hiess, dass besonders bei MMOs Probleme auftreten b) ich die Aussage eingeschraenkt hatte und c) der TE meinte, dass nun bei Oblivion (einziges Offlinespiel in der Liste) offensichtlich keine Probleme mehr erkennbar sind - was nur die MMOs (ui - so ein Zufall - die benoetigen alle eine Netzwerkverbindung!) in der Liste laesst. Gerade Probleme wie "Figuren warpen nach vorne" deuten auf Probleme mit dem Netzwerk hin, da man deren Position aus dem Netzwerk bekommt bzw. ans Netzwerk sendet (fuer die eigene Figur). 

Die von Dir genannten moeglichen Ursachen sind denkbar. Defragmentieren, RAM- und Festplattencheck sind auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen.



> Ich hab nen Ping von 10 also daran kanns eigendlich nicht so ganz liegen :/



Im Speedtest oder in den problematischen Spielen? Es gibt sicher eine Latenzanzeige in HdRO und Tabula Rasa, oder? Was zeigen die an?


----------



## Noxiel (21. August 2008)

Meine Güte, wenn mich mein Beruf derart anwidern würde, hätte ich ihn wohl schon lange an den Nagel gehängt.


----------



## Hollower (21. August 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wenn Du (oh grosser Fachinformatiker, wir Unwuerdigen knien nieder vor Dir!)


Das brauchst Du nicht, ich erachte Dich nicht als unwürdig. Ich habe gesprochen.



Ogil schrieb:


> die vorherigen Antworten richtig gelesen haettest, dann haettest Du feststellen koennen, dass es a) hiess, dass besonders bei MMOs Probleme auftreten


Als auch bei anderen Spielen was ausschließt das es an MMOs liegt.



Ogil schrieb:


> b) ich die Aussage eingeschraenkt hatte und c) der TE meinte, dass nun bei Oblivion (einziges Offlinespiel in der Liste) offensichtlich keine Probleme mehr erkennbar sind - was nur die MMOs (ui - so ein Zufall - die benoetigen alle eine Netzwerkverbindung!) in der Liste laesst.


Und hättest Du richtig gelesen, hättest Du mitbekommen, dass das Problem auch bei Oblivion partiell auftrat.
Hätte, hätte, Fahrradkette.



Ogil schrieb:


> Die von Dir genannten moeglichen Ursachen sind denkbar. Defragmentieren, RAM- und Festplattencheck sind auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen.


Ja, zumindest einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Hollower (21. August 2008)

> Meine Güte, wenn mich mein Beruf derart anwidern würde, hätte ich ihn wohl schon lange an den Nagel gehängt.


Die Leidenschaft kann ja bleiben. Trotzalledem bedeutet das nicht 24/7 über Computer reden zu wollen. Nicht alle Informatiker sind verpickelte, langhaarige, brillen tragende, techno hörende, fette Pizza fressende Singles mit einer Freundin als JPEG und einer ein Zimmer Wohnung im Keller mit einer Dusche die noch jungfräulich ist.

Das ist immer leichter gesagt als getan. Erstmal muss man einen Beruf finden für den man sich interessiert, es lernen oder studieren, gut da drin sein, Berufserfahrung sammeln und vor allen Dingen erstmal eine Stelle bekommen.

Bei einigen hängt die Existenz von ihrem Beruf ab. Nur mal so...


----------



## Davip (21. August 2008)

In der ganzen Zeit hätte man schon mal wieder Windows neu aufsetzen können und damit hätte sich das Problem wahrscheinlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hollower (21. August 2008)

Wollt ihr jetzt gemeinsam aufhören mich zu degradieren mit hetzerischen Worten wie "/priest" oder "oh grosser.... unwürdig.... bla"?

Oder sitzt ihr gerne ganz unten? Im Grunde genommen haben die meisten ja schon zugestimmt. Es ist leichter mit der Masse gegen jemanden zu hetzen als der Person einfach mal ein Zugeständnis zu machen, oder?

Kennt man, das Verhalten der Schwachen ist das. Niveau sieht nur von unten aus wie Arroganz.


----------



## claet (21. August 2008)

also zu so einer person fällt mir echt nix mehr ein .. einfach nur ... absonderlich xD


----------



## Hollower (21. August 2008)

Irgendein ignorantes Arschloch muss doch Würze in die Suppe geben. Wen der Klügere immer nachgibt wird die Welt bald von Dummen regiert.


----------



## claet (21. August 2008)

also wer von uns beiden hier der arrogante ist möchte ich jetzt mal so dahingestellt lassen ..

/reported

[edit]
oder meint er sich gar selber?!?
jetzt bin ich verwirrt ..


----------



## Carcharoth (21. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Meine Güte, wenn mich mein Beruf derart anwidern würde, hätte ich ihn wohl schon lange an den Nagel gehängt.



Der Beruf ist toll. Nur die Verwandtschaft ist zum kotzen *g*

"Ja Onkel, gerne mach ich dir das Betriebssystem neu drauf weil alles voller Viren ist und absolut unrettbar ist. Hab ja sonst nix zu tun in meinen wohlverdienten Ferien." -.-


Edit:



Hollower schrieb:


> Irgendein ignorantes Arschloch muss doch Würze in die Suppe geben. Wen der Klügere immer nachgibt wird die Welt bald von Dummen regiert.


Muss diese Wortwahl sein?


----------



## Hollower (21. August 2008)

> Muss diese Wortwahl sein?


Ich stehe zu dem was ich bin. Habe kein Problem damit. Ist ein harter Job die Leute wachzurütteln, aber einer muss ihn ja machen. Man soll die Wahrheit ja nicht schön reden.

Es _muss _sicherlich nicht sein *fg* Nichts muss. Nur sterben muss man irgendwann :-)


----------



## Fornix (21. August 2008)

Wir fassen zusammen:

Hollower = klug, gelernter IT Fachmann, ist "oben", gutausschend, geduscht, hat Recht und alle sollten ihm gefälligst mal zustimmen. Noch dazu bekehrt er den Pöbel. 

Rest = dumm, ahnungs- & erfahrungslos, sind "unten", pickelig, riechen streng und haben sich (zu Unrecht) gegen die Elite verbündet.

So von oben herab erlebt man wirklich selten. Für diese Leistung muss man dir fast schon wieder Respekt zollen. Aber nur fast.


----------



## Hollower (21. August 2008)

Hey, es zieht *freu*

Nicht nur das sich die Leute herrlich aufregen was ich total knuffig finde, desweiteren führt meine penetrant arrogante Art dazu das die Leute solch wundervollen Sachen von mir denken, ich bin begeistert und fühle mich schon ein wenig geschmeichelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deine Logik will ich haben. Wir fassen also auch einmal zusammen, Du bist der Ansicht:

Weil nicht jeder Informatiker ein Klischee erfüllt sondern dies nicht auf alle zutrifft, so trifft dies automatisch auf alle anderen Menschen zu. Da ist keine Logik drin.

Das ist als wenn ein Millionär Dir sagt:

"Nicht jeder Neureiche fährt einen Ferrari"

und Du antwortest ihm

"Fassen wir zusammen: Alle anderen fahren einen Ferrari"


----------



## Ogil (21. August 2008)

Hollower schrieb:


> Ich stehe zu dem was ich bin. Habe kein Problem damit. Ist ein harter Job die Leute wachzurütteln, aber einer muss ihn ja machen. Man soll die Wahrheit ja nicht schön reden.



Du bist mein Held! Wie schaffst Du das nur? Ist bestimmt schwer - aber Du sagst es selbst: Einer muss den Job ja machen...

Und nun gut damit! Das Keksii sucht nach einer Loesung fuer ihr Problem - und darum sollte es hier auch gehen. Warten wir einfach mal ab, ob sie neuen Input liefern kann, wenn sie ein paar der hier angesprochenen Ideen ausprobiert hat...


----------



## Hollower (21. August 2008)

> Du bist mein Held! Wie schaffst Du das nur? Ist bestimmt schwer - aber Du sagst es selbst: Einer muss den Job ja machen...


Kann ich sonst noch etwas für Dich tun um Dein Leben über jeden Zweifel erhaben zu gestalten?

Gut ist dann wenn keiner mehr an mir rummeckert, dann brauche ich mich nicht länger zu verteidigen. Ich habe nur eine nicht korrekte Aussage sachlich richtig gestellt, ich kann nichts dafür wenn die Leutchen sich dann auf den Schlips getreten fühlen und eine richtige Aussage um des mitredens Willen falsch korrigieren oder mich runter machen.


----------



## claet (21. August 2008)

Fornix hat keineswegs eine Feststellung gemacht, er hat lediglich zusammengefasst, was du weiter oben gesagt hast.



> - Wir anderen sind alle doof und können gar nicht den Schmerz fühlen, den du fühlst?
> 
> 
> 
> > Trifft es ganz gut.



und zwar genau hier.

deine logik ist zwar korrekt, du gehst aber leider von einer falschen annahme aus (annahme: fornix sagt ...)
und laut aussagenlogik kann auf einer falschen annahme bassierend jegliche schlussfolgerung gezogen werden .. 

faszinierend, oder? xD


----------



## Carcharoth (21. August 2008)

Und nun reichen wir uns die Hände, springen nackig im Kreis und haben uns wieder lieb. Alles klar? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hollower (21. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Fornix hat keineswegs eine Feststellung gemacht, er hat lediglich zusammengefasst, was du weiter oben gesagt hast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh stimmt, das "wir sind alle doof" ist mir in der Tat unterlaufen. Dafür entschuldige ich mich. Bezogen war die Antwort darauf, das der Rest der Welt nicht das unsägliche Leid und den herzzerreißenden Schmerz nachempfinden kann der mir zu Teil wird, wenn ich Verwandten die Waschmaschine reparieren soll.


----------



## Klos1 (21. August 2008)

Davip schrieb:


> In der ganzen Zeit hätte man schon mal wieder Windows neu aufsetzen können und damit hätte sich das Problem wahrscheinlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rofl...der war geil

Finde es im übrigen schön, daß hier auch Threads völlig entgleisen in denen mein Name nicht auftaucht

Hoppla...jetzt steht er ja doch drin

Mist!


----------



## Emokeksii (21. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Und nun reichen wir uns die Hände, springen nackig im Kreis und haben uns wieder lieb. Alles klar?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Solang ich nicht zu sehen muss...obwohl hab gehört ihr Mods sollte ne knackige figur haben =P

    * Mal defragmentiert? Vielleicht ist es mal wieder an der Zeit.     Hab den pc glaub erst vor 2 wochen Instaliert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 allerdings hab ich bestimmt schon 20 spiele instaliert und auch wieder deinsaliert das ich es mal probieren werde und melden obs klappt.

    * Defekte Sektoren auf der Festplatte? Macht sie kratzende Geräusche?  Nein sie macht keine geräsche ich werd mal ein programm die Sektoren der festplatte überprüfen lassen.

    * Arbeitsspeicher mal von einem Bekannten probiert? Häufige Ursache für benanntes Problem.
Arbeitspeicher ist auch neu vor 2 wochen gekauft. Hab ihn jetzt auch mit so nen programm für ram überprüfung getestet und funktioniert einwandfrei.

    * Software installiert? Oft machen kleine, unscheinbare Programme die größten Probleme.

Instaliert hab ich nichts. Es hat sich ja mitten beim spielen geändert war erst noch bei tabularasa in der wildnis hab mich dann teleportiert durch ein tragbaren teleporter und seit ich in der base war hab ich das problem im gesamten spiel so wie in hdro.

Ps: und schlagt euch mal bitte wo anders die köpfe ein...^^


----------



## Der Mephisto (9. September 2008)

Besteht das Problem noch? Wenn nein, woran hat es schlussendlich gelegen?


----------



## Tünnemann72 (9. September 2008)

Hm, ist zwar nur eine Vermutung ... eine gaanz wage Vermutung aber: Ich tippe auf ein schlecht konfiguriertes Bios ... Thema AMD und Cool n Quiet ... ist das im Bios Enabled? Denn dann könnte es sein, dass die CPU deutlich unter maximaler Taktfrequenz arbeitet ,, ist nur eine Vermutung ,,,


----------



## Pc-freak (9. September 2008)

Ich sagst mal so dass Problem haben in Zwischen Sehr Viele Leute dass Char ..... nehme ich mal passiert nur an machen Orten ? dass sind Memory Leaks  dass hab ich Leider auch aber nur bei hdro ich ... dass sie mal Patchen machen würden O.o


----------



## Der Mephisto (9. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Ich sagst mal so dass Problem haben in Zwischen Sehr Viele Leute dass Char ..... nehme ich mal passiert nur an machen Orten ? dass sind Memory Leaks  dass hab ich Leider auch aber nur bei hdro ich ... dass sie mal Patchen machen würden O.o



Auch nach mehrmaligen Lesen will sich mir der Sinn deiner Worte leider nicht so recht offenbaren. Sorry.

Bevor wir hier weiter spekulieren, sollten wir vielleicht die Antwort vom TE abwarten. Wenn das Problem sich erledigt hat. Ist das Thema ja eh gegessen.


----------



## claet (10. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Ich sagst mal so


Er sagt mal so



Pc-freak schrieb:


> dass Problem haben in Zwischen


Zwischen, ist vielleicht ein Ort irgendwo in Österreich?



Pc-freak schrieb:


> Sehr Viele Leute dass Char


öhm .. 



Pc-freak schrieb:


> ..... nehme ich mal passiert nur an machen Orten?


an manchen Orten isst er sein Essen gerne passiert.



Pc-freak schrieb:


> dass sind Memory Leaks  dass hab ich Leider auch aber nur bei hdro


hey, dass ist ja mal verständlich (so einigermaßen, zumindest so, dass ich nicht meckern würde)
Das sind Memory Leaks, die ich auch habe. Ich habe sie aber nur bei HdRo



Pc-freak schrieb:


> ich ... dass sie mal Patchen machen würden O.o


du ... dass du mal deutsch machen würden?

Im geschriebenen Deutsch werden nur Namen und Nomen (Haus, Auto, Katze) groß geschrieben. Ich habe dir schonmal gesagt, wenn du das nicht kannst/willst dann schreib doch bitte alles klein. Mach ich auch oft. Aber das was du tust ist ungenießbar!

Und es gibt im Deutschen das Wort "das". Auch nach der neuen Rechtschreibung O_o
"dass" wird idR nur nach einem Komma benutzt.
Wenn das Wort "das" der Artikel zu einem Nomen ist, dann IMMER mit einem S!
Zum Beispiel: Ich sagte zu meinem Hund, dass er sich sputen solle. 

Beispiele für Nomen die man großschreibt:
Auto, Haus, Katze, Computer, Kino..

Verben / Tu-Wörter die man klein schreibt:
gehen, schimpfen, flamen, zocken, spielen, bauen..

Adjektive die man klein schreibt:
grün, hell, dunkel, weich...

so das wären mal die drei wichtigsten Gruppen erstmal xD

***
Ich war immer schlecht in Deutsch und hab sicherlich auch Fehler gemacht jetzt.
Aber ihr werdet mir zustimmen, dass das hier unakzeptabel ist -_-


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (10. September 2008)

Hey , war ich nicht der ,,PC-Freak-Dolmetscher,,? ^.^

Zu der ,,Das/s Regel,, von claet kann ich noch hinzufügen :

Wenn man das ,,dass,, _*nach*_ dem Komma durch ,,welches,, ersetzen kann , ohne das es den Sinn des Satzes zerreisst , wird das ,,dass,, durch ein ,,dass,, mit nur einem S geschrieben. z.B :

Das Auto, dass das größere ist, überholte ihn.  (Das Auto , welches das größere ist , überholte ihn.)

PS: Wir meinen es ja nicht böse ,vor allem ich geb normalerweise nen scheiß drauf wie andere schreiben ,  aber deine texte sind manchmal wirklich , ich meine _wirklich_ schwer zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (10. September 2008)

Verdammter Mist, du hast vollkommen Recht -_-

Ich sag ja, ich bin selber keine Leuchte in dem Gebiet. 
Aber im Buffed Forum werden Grenzen unterschritten die weh tun ..

ich geh mal grad editieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (11. September 2008)

Manchmal denke ich, das Keksi hat gar kein Problem, sondern ergötzt sich nur daran, dass die User hier massenhaft Posten ... . Manchmal denke ich das wirklich  ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

